# x11-fonts/terminus-font not detected by X after configuring.



## Deleted member 70846 (Jul 6, 2022)

I've recently installed FreeBSD 13.1 on my desktop computer. I haven't used X on FreeBSD beyond the default twm setup before, but configuring it is nearly-identical to configuring X on other BSDs and Linux, fortunately.

Here's the output of uname:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD $(hostname) 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
```

I've run into a bit of trouble with managing fonts on X, though. I wanted to use Terminus on xterm, but I've had no luck with that.

I've installed it, reinstalled it, compiled it from ports, but still nothing. Of course, I added `FontPath "/usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font/"` to xorg.conf and ran `fc-cache -rf .`

I've also reloaded X countless times and ran `xrdb -merge .Xresources` every time I changed things. Here's some output from fc-cache:


```
$ fc-cache -rfv | grep -i terminus
        /usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font
/usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font: caching, new cache contents: 36 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font: skipping, looped directory detected
```

Also, if it helps, here's the tail end of fc-cache -rfv:

```
/var/db/fontconfig: not cleaning unwritable cache directory
/home/dra/.cache/fontconfig: cleaning cache directory
/home/dra/.fontconfig: not cleaning non-existent cache directory
fc-cache: succeeded
```

Thank you for your help in advance. If you need any more information, I'd be happy to provide it!


----------



## Deleted member 70846 (Jul 11, 2022)

Solved: I read others' problem with this package, and apparently Terminus is named "xos4 Terminus" for use in configuration files.


----------



## schweikh (Jul 11, 2022)

In general, if you want to find out which monospace scalable fonts are available on your system, run this:

`fc-list :scalable=true:spacing=mono: family`

You can then use these font family names (and specify a size) with, e.g.

`xterm -fa "Zolan Mono BTN:size=24"`


----------

